# Diseño de Bafle subwoofer 12"



## shocky

Hola.
Les presento para quienes les guste armar bafles y cajas acusticas un modelo muy bueno para subwoofer de 12".
Esta diseñado y calcula. Lo he armado y suena de primera.
La banda de paso es de 45Hz-120Hz.
Una sensibilidad de 97dB.
Capacidad de potencia de 150W RMS.
Para un woofer de 8ohms de impedancia.

Si alguien necesita algun otro model, preguntenme. Tengo varios.
Saludos y a difrutar del buen sonido.


----------



## shocky

Aqui tienes algunos diseños. Por el tema de la impedancia, no te preocupes. Y por la potencia, no te olvides que son RMS. Por lo tanto de seguro que esta por demas de fuerte esta caja.
Te dejo una de 10" y 12".
Saludos.


----------



## shocky

Aqui esta el de 12"


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Hola shocky. Tengo dos baffles GEMINI GSM1532 (160w/8ohms) y quería meter un crossover a la potencia. Trabajando en mono tiraría medios y agudos por un canal con las cajas que ya tengo y por el otro los bajos. El sonido de las cajas exponenciales está mortal. Tenés planos de estas cajas para parlantes de 15"?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Muy bonito el diseño de cajas acústicas, pero un consejo antes de liarse a armar es mirar bien el precio del componente a utilizar y las características, y sobre todo el uso al cual se va a someter a los recintos acusticos, puesto que estas cajas que se publican por shoky, estan bien para armar una fiesta en medio de la calle o un gran salón de baile, con sonido mediocre, pero para un salón estan completamente fuera de lugar. Alguien ha oido un motor de compresión en una pequeña sala??? es muy molesto, eso es irrefutable.

Otra cosa importante es que la potencia publicada según esos planos, es la suma de  las potencias de los altavoces que instala en su interior... cosa que me parece un terrible error.

Otra cosa dj glenn, y la imagen stereo donde queda?? Te has dado cuenta que usando un canal para medios agudos y otro para graves estás desvirtuando totalmente la imagen de la música??  La verdad, no creo que sea una solucion.

Antiguamente nos fabricabamos los altavoces exponenciales artesanalmente, y sinceramente creo que armar un altavoz exponencial de medios agudos con 15" es un poco pretensioso. Tal vez un 12" entre 400 y 1000Hz con un buen difusor rendirá mas.


----------



## mustangV8

Existe un metodo cientifico para calcular la caja acustica. Es el trabajo de Thiele y Small, cualquier otra cosa es improvisación:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, excelentes aportes, de verdad.

Seré un poco pretencioso pero ¿No tenés los planos de la caja 1810 de ElectroVoice? Es esa que va con el parlante metido para adentro inclinado creo que a 45º.
Otra cosa: tengo un parlante de 15" 8 ohms GBR (parece de juguete) que reparé y no lo uso, se podrá hacer un subwoofer? yo le inventé una caja pero daba lástima el sonido  

Desde ya, muhcas gracias


----------



## jhonrafael23

Hermanos deseo compartir con ustedes algunos planos de cajas acustica que tengo


----------



## Diodo Zener

Hola, muy bueno ; pero mi woofer es de 15", que lo pienso usar de sub graves pero a su mitad de potencia.
W:200RMS.
Hz: 30 a 3000.
Ohm:8.

¿Con que medidas debo hacer el bafle de sub graves ?


----------



## jhonrafael23

Aca te envío unos planos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Para mayor información remítanse a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Mas información :

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=plans

Saludos.


----------



## joes

hola

me pudieran pasar unos planos para armar una caja con dos sub woofer pioneer de 12".
400w rsm, 18-500hz de frecuencia, 89dB de sensivilidad, 2 a 8 ohm. tirada con una potencia boos gt de 2400w. 
para que funcione al aire libre ya que se la va a colocar atras de una camioneta.


desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

En realidad mas que un diseño es una idea de como lo puedes hacer.
Si lo haces prolijo, incluso te puede quedar "Tuneada" a camioneta



Tuneada = Enchulada


----------



## joes

hola 

lo que me gustaria verdaderamente seria un plano de como construir la caja la cual sea apta para sonar al aire libre.


----------



## cristian_r

algo asi?


----------



## joes

ok gracias.
como regulo una potencia boss de 2400w riot gt para dos sobwoofer pioneer 1200w 12"


----------



## Francisco Galarza

joes dijo:
			
		

> ok gracias.
> como regulo una potencia boss de 2400w riot gt para dos sobwoofer pioneer 1200w 12"



¿De qué impedancia son los subwoofers?
Fijate sobre qué impedancia la pote tira 2400W y decime y vemos cómo conectarlo.


----------



## joes

hola a todos.
hice una caja cellada sin respiracion para dor subwoofer de 12" de 400rsm con 70 litros cada subwoofe.
y queria para el aire libre.
si estas serca suena de dies pero te alejas 2 metros y el golpe es seco y no se escucha casi nada.
tengo que hacer respiraderos?.
de cuantas pulgadas tienen que ser y si tienen que tener alguna profundidad?
y donde los ago en el frente o arriba de la caja?.

desde ya muchas gracia.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola joes.

Están los 2 en una sola caja?

Generalmente para sonido al aire libre se usan cajas Bass Refflex (con salidas de aire, respiraderos). Sin calculos ni nada, puedes ponerle 2 salidas de aire de 3" de diámetro y creo que mejoraría mucho su desempeño al aire libre. 

Si lo va a hacer con tubos usalos de una profundidad que no este abajo de los 10 cm. No olvides poner fibra de vidrio o similar en el interior del bafle.

Repito, esto es sin cálculos. Quizá alguien te pueda dar una información mas acertada. 
Puedes buscar tambien en este mismo foro en el siguiente link los planos para esos woofer de 12" para darte una idea del tamaño de las salidas. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

Saludos.


----------



## joes

gracias *pablo16* si están en un cajón pero el cajon es dividido.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola joes.

Entonces haz 2 salidas por cada woofer. 

Entre los planos que te mencionaba, encontre uno de 12" que efectivamente tiene 2 salidas de 3" de diametro, por lo tanto creo que te servirán esas 2 salidas de aire para mejorar el sonido de tus bafles.

Saludos.


----------



## totostreet

bueno soy nuevo
en este
foro
mi duda es la sigiente
tengo un woofer marca focal de 300 watt rms

y tengo una caja ventilada de 60lts

y mi duda es la sigiente que e visto en otros autos que en la salida de aire le ponen un tubo que sobre sale unos 20cms
y ni idea si para dentro tendra lo mismo
quiero saver cual es la finalidad de ese tubo 

el que me pueda ayudar lo agradesco


----------



## JBL

que consecuencias me podria traer un woofer de12" en una caja diseñada para 10"


----------



## Pablo16

Hola JBL

No rendirá al 100%. Es sellada o con salidas?

Si es sellada no se que tanta diferencia haya, pero igual no va a sonar bien. En el caso de una con salidas, lo que he visto es que suena muy feo el aire cuando sale, como que sopla, esto pasa cuando la caja es muy pequeña, o las salidas también pequeñas.

CONCLUSIÓN: usa un woofer 12" en una caja para 12".

Saludos


----------



## JBL

MUCHAS GRASIAS POR TU RESPUESTA 

Me pondre en funsion de construir una nueva caja


suludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola JBL.

Que marca es tu woofer? Si es alguna algo reconocida seguramente encontrarás la sugerencia del fabricante en su manual u hoja de datos.

La caja para ese Jbl 15" la hice a partir de las especificaciones que venian con el parlante y te aseguro que suena muuy bien aún cuando lo probe a 1/3 de su potencia.

Cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudarte solo pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## JBL

Mi woofer es un RCA  de 12" 150w de potencia ,lo tengo conectado a un amplificador de 50w  y 
adamas de dos parlantes estereos de 20w todo esto esta conctado a la salida de audio de mi PC no parese gran cosa pero para mi es sufisiente para una habitacion que tiene como dimenciones 3*4 metros , estoy preocupado porque el SUBWOOFER no esta inyectando la baja fecuencia que deberia seguramente es por las dimenciones de la caja , si puedes mandeme un diseño espesial para 12"

saliendome del tema de mi problema 

para mi JBL es lo maximo en calidad de sonido lastima que no pude coseguir un woofer de esta marca te felisito por tus diseños sigue usando JBL que nunca te defraudara 


muchas grasias y saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola JBL.

Porqué no intentas con el diseño publicado al inicio de este tema? Es una buena caja. 

Sino te gusta acá tienes muchas opciones para elegir: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

Saludos y Gracias por las felicitaciones.


----------



## Marcelo D'Angelo

Recien empiezo en el foro y tengo algunas dudas, estoy por armar un conjunto para un cine en casa y que tambvien sirva para musica, la idea es un par de caja pass-bass de 12 pulgadas y cuatro satelites de 8 o 6 pulgadas con agudos. Estoy interesado en saber si alguien tiene algo de experiencia en el tema porque no estoy tan seguro q sea la combinacion adecuada, tengo un amplificador 6 salidas x 80 w.


----------



## JBL

saludos 

esta caja es muy recomendada por todos creo que la construire y despues te digo el resoltado, seria bueno forrar su interior con algun tipo fibra?


----------



## Pablo16

Si usas fibra de vidrio, hule espuma o algo parecido seguro que vas a mejorar el sonido de la caja. Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Marcelo D'Angelo dijo:
			
		

> Recien empiezo en el foro y tengo algunas dudas, estoy por armar un conjunto para un cine en casa y que tambvien sirva para musica, la idea es un par de caja pass-bass de 12 pulgadas y cuatro satelites de 8 o 6 pulgadas con agudos. Estoy interesado en saber si alguien tiene algo de experiencia en el tema porque no estoy tan seguro q sea la combinacion adecuada, tengo un amplificador 6 salidas x 80 w.



Hola marcelo. Generalmente a otencia del subgrave es un multiplo delos satelite. Si vas a plicarle unos 80 w a cada satelite tendras que utilizar un amplificador de 250 or lo menos para el subgrave. De esta manera tu teatro en casa quedara una barbaridad! siepre pensando que todos los watts son rms.

Pero, bueno aca te paso algunos subgraves para 12 pulgadas y esa potencia y unos satelites para 80 watts y audio HIFI. por supuesto que deberas luego corregir con un crossover la respuesta de tus bafles cuando instales los parlantes que no se que marca seran  o son.

suerte y saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## Marcelo D'Angelo

Juan Jose, la caja de grave q tenia pensada es un pass bass que vi de unos planos que se publicaron aca de BEYMA y me gustaron mucho, usaria 2 de las salidas de 80 watts una para cada caja y las otras 4 para los satelites, estos van a ser unas cajas hasta ahora de 8" con tweeter bala y tienen q ser para colgar ya q tego la posibilidad de armar el salon desde 0, igual no es muy grande (4X6 mt.) lmi idea original era hacer unos rinconeros que pueda poner n cada una de las esquinas superiores del lugar. Los parlantes que tenia pensado poner son marca VOXIUM que tengo en otros bafles y suenan bastante bien.


----------



## JBL

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Si usas fibra de vidrio, hule espuma o algo parecido seguro que vas a mejorar el sonido de la caja. Saludos



Mi woofer es un RCF(rectifico) de 12" 150w de potencia ,lo tengo conectado a un amplificador de 50w


----------



## Marcelo D'Angelo

Juan Jose, voy por tu consejo y en definitiva voy a hacer las cajas de 2 vias que publicaste de 8 pulgadas, en estos dias recibo los parlantes que van a ser seleniun de8 y para el grave un selenium de 12 pulgadas , te agradezco los consejos y aunque ando algo lerdo porque lo hago en los ratos libres ni bien tenga armado algo subo fotos


----------



## jcs12

hola, como vi varos modelos de bafles me preguntaba cual seria el indicado para un parlante jarho ala de tela de 12" 150w rms 8ohms. lo que yo necesito son las medidas de la caja acustica y demas.....se agrdece la respuesta.


----------



## Juan Jose

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> hola, como vi varos modelos de bafles me preguntaba cual seria el indicado para un parlante jarho ala de tela de 12" 150w rms 8ohms. lo que yo necesito son las medidas de la caja acustica y demas.....se agrdece la respuesta.



Hola JCS.
Tu parlante yarho s de los nuevos o el modelo antiguo? puedes subir el modelo esacto asi te sugiero una caja (que no tiene por que ser la que tu agas   )
Es siempre mejor saber el componente con la mayor esactitud posible para no malgastar el dinero.

Te pregunto porque si es de la nueva generación tengo las medidas de una caja LEEA (muy antigua pero con unos graves increibles) para un 12 70 o 12 150 que LEEA recomendaba. Tengo dos armadas y suena muy plano sin distorsiones hasta unos 200 watts.  Son bastante pesadas y tiene el respirdero rectangular. Esto es porque las matrices de leea creo que las compraron los de jarho y entoces los parlantes tienen las mismas caracteristicas.

espero tu repsuesta y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jcs12

aca te mando la data completa de mi paralnte espero q sirva, espero tu ayuda gracias......atte cristian.....


----------



## jcs12

juan jose pudistes ver la data del parlante de 12" espero tu respuesta gracias.....


----------



## Juan Jose

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> juan jose pudistes ver la data del parlante de 12" espero tu respuesta gracias.....



No puedo habrir el archivo. Perdon por mi ignorancia pero me levanta un .rar que tiene varios folder dentro. Cual es el data del parlante?

juan jose


----------



## jcs12

juan jose te mando escrito la data del parlante de 12", espero tu repuesta gracias JCS....


Parlante JAHRO Linea Pro 12" camapana de chapa

 12" campana de chapa, cono enterizo
Woofer 12", full range
Imán 134/18
Bobina de 51mm Kapton
Potencias: 150W RMS-300W programa
Peso Imán: 921 grms
Fo: 57Hz
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 57-4800 Hz
SPL: 88DB/1W/1m


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alguien podria ayudarme en el diseño de unos difusores para caja trapezoidal de medios con parlantes de 15", ¿en que mejoran el sonido?


----------



## Juan Jose

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> juan jose te mando escrito la data del parlante de 12", espero tu repuesta gracias JCS....
> 
> 
> Parlante JAHRO Linea Pro 12" camapana de chapa
> 
> 12" campana de chapa, cono enterizo
> Woofer 12", full range
> Imán 134/18
> Bobina de 51mm Kapton
> Potencias: 150W RMS-300W programa
> Peso Imán: 921 grms
> Fo: 57Hz
> Respuesta en Frecuencia: 57-4800 Hz
> SPL: 88DB/1W/1m




Hola y perdon por la tardanze pero estoy algo complicado.

Yo creo que con esta caja te tiene que funcionar bien. Es construida en MDF de 19 mm, soporta 250 wrms y es para un parlante de 12 pulgadas. Puedes agregarle una bocina y una bala si quieres cubrir toda la gama de frecuencias de audio.
Las medidas interiores son: alto 80 cm, ancho 45 cm y profundidad 35 cm. 
El woofer va desplazado hacia abajo del centro de la cara delantera y el tubo de sintonia es en realidad una puerta de 13 cm de ancho, 8 cm de alto y 11 cm de profundidad. (si! es rectangular).
En el modelo original la cara delantera va unos 3 cm adentro para permitir colocar una reja de protección y que ademas no toque esta reja el cono del parlante que desplazaba bastante). 

Espero sea claro, sino te subo un esquemita.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> alguien podria ayudarme en el diseño de unos difusores para caja trapezoidal de medios con parlantes de 15", ¿en que mejoran el sonido?



Hola, cual es tu idea? tirar los medios y agudos con una caja trapezoidal tipo bass reflex o hacer una bocina exponencial para reproducir frecuencias medias a partir de un parlante de 15 pulgadas?

Juan Jose


----------



## German Volpe

hola amigo , mira me compre un subwoofer de 12" durabrand 4 ohm de esos que venden en wal mart debera tener 100 rms aunque dice 400w pero deben ser picos. le hice una caja pero no suena muy bien ya que tiene poco litraje 23 litros. quiisiera saber si me podes pasar algun plano para una sola via (graves) porque el subwoofer no trae los parametros thiele small y no puedo calcularlo. si pudiera ser bass reflex mejor o sellada pero no pasabanda.el uso que le daria es hogareño no para el auto. desde ya muchas gracias espero tu respuesta. saludos!

German


----------



## Juan Jose

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo , mira me compre un subwoofer de 12" durabrand 4 ohm de esos que venden en wal mart debera tener 100 rms aunque dice 400w pero deben ser picos. le hice una caja pero no suena muy bien ya que tiene poco litraje 23 litros. quiisiera saber si me podes pasar algun plano para una sola via (graves) porque el subwoofer no trae los parametros thiele small y no puedo calcularlo. si pudiera ser bass reflex mejor o sellada pero no pasabanda.el uso que le daria es hogareño no para el auto. desde ya muchas gracias espero tu respuesta. saludos!
> 
> German



Hola, aca te paso un plano de una caja hogar subwoofer para 12 pulgadas y 60 litros.
Bien armada y encolada, con lana de vidrio dentro en todas las paredes y 150 w rms TE SORPRENDERA!

saludos

MDF de 18 mm. Nada de aglomerado ni menos espesor. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## German Volpe

hola muchas gracias por el plano me gusta mucho esta caja. disculpa mi ignorancia, pero es necesario poner los refuerzos internos que tiene? desde ya muchas gracias te agradesco mucho, espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Juan Jose

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola muchas gracias por el plano me gusta mucho esta caja. disculpa mi ignorancia, pero es necesario poner los refuerzos internos que tiene? desde ya muchas gracias te agradesco mucho, espero tu respuesta.



Recomendable 100% colocar en un subgrave los refuerzos internos. En esta caja cuando la escuches veras porque es necesario los refuersos internos.
Mira, te comento, cuando la termine tenia por ahi un tda1562 armado y se la conecté para ver como funcionaba. La entra de señal provenia de un sintoamplificador marca sony del que conecte solamente la salida de subwoofer al tda1562. Esta seña es de nivel preamp. 
Cuando tienes el sintoamplificador al 75 % de la potencia en el piso a 1 metro de distancia y sientes el temblor en el cemento. No es broma, ármala y veras los resultados. Y es un tda1562 que en graves tira menos que con la gama de audio completa. Estoy terminando en la semana una etapa que tira 200 w rms en 4 ohms para conectarsela a la caja y luego si ver resultados finales. 
la verdad que estoy muy satisfecho que este modelo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## German Volpe

a muchas gracias. una ultima duda el aguejro que tiene detras es un puerto reflex o es a donde va la bornera?
saludos y espero no haberte molestado


----------



## MFK08

es a donde va la bornera


----------



## isaias el k-bro

una pregunta? yo nesecito una caja para subwoofer de 6 pulgadas, alguiebn tiene algun diseño? ayuda!


----------



## Juan Jose

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> a muchas gracias. una ultima duda el aguejro que tiene detras es un puerto reflex o es a donde va la bornera?
> saludos y espero no haberte molestado



No es molestia para nada, siempre hay que compartir para eso esta este foro maravilloso.
Suerte con tu proyecto.

saludos


MFK: como vas con tus columnas?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

esta semana empieza el carpitero a fabricarmelas... apenas las tenga pongo foto... mientras estoy pensando como le voy a dar la terminacion y tengo q hacer el divisor de frecuencia. Sobre la terminacion tengo muchas dudas no se como terminarlas.. jaja forradas no me gustan quiero darle una terminacion mas domesticas.. asique acepto sugerencias...


----------



## German Volpe

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta? yo nesecito una caja para subwoofer de 6 pulgadas, alguiebn tiene algun diseño? ayuda!





Hola aca esta un plano de un woofer de 6 pulgadas que lo saque de un bafle philips suena muy bien. espero que te sirva , no soy muy bueno haciendo planos pero se entiende  ahi te deje la cantidad de maderas que tenes que comprar.
acordate de cubrir la pared trasera con una capa de material absorvente como huata o fibra de vidrio. a la caja le podes agregar un tweeter arriba porque le sobra espacio.

bueno saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Para todos aquellos que preguntan sobre cual caja es mejor para  sus parlantes yo les digo: La que especifica el fabricante en la hoja de caracteristicas que suele venir con el mismo.Yo me dedico al car audio y les puedo asegurar que casi todos vienen con el litraje para la configuracion sellada y para la porteada.
Eso que dice voldemot por ejemplo de que copio los planos de un philips, puede ser que suene bien...pero no es lo adecuado, lo mismo eso de pedir un diseño para uno de 12", ya que en 12" (o lo que sea!)hay infinidad de modelos, pueden ir desde 200w a mas de 500w y es obvio que los litros requeridos por cada uno son diferentes, asi como los parametros de T/S.


----------



## German Volpe

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Para todos aquellos que preguntan sobre cual caja es mejor para  sus parlantes yo les digo: La que especifica el fabricante en la hoja de caracteristicas que suele venir con el mismo.Yo me dedico al car audio y les puedo asegurar que casi todos vienen con el litraje para la configuracion sellada y para la porteada.
> Eso que dice voldemot por ejemplo de que copio los planos de un philips, puede ser que suene bien...pero no es lo adecuado, lo mismo eso de pedir un diseño para uno de 12", ya que en 12" (o lo que sea!)hay infinidad de modelos, pueden ir desde 200w a mas de 500w y es obvio que los litros requeridos por cada uno son diferentes, asi como los parametros de T/S.





hola , si tenes razon de acuerdo sobre los parametros thiele small , yo me arme varias cajas obedeciendo esos parametros para el litraje correcto, pero no quedandole opcion , ya por ser un parlante barato sin especificaciones le conviene armar esa caja pero no le va a rendir 100%.
igual no te lo tomes a mal  yo nada mas queria aclararlo suerte!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

gracias Voldemot! parece buena esa caja! tengo fibrofacil de 13mm lo voy a hacer con eso y les decuento los mm! jajaja! me podrias explicar que es cada parte (fondo, tapa, etc) ? si no es mucha molestia


----------



## isaias el k-bro

voldemot! tengo otra duda! no sera chica esa caja para un subwoofer? y otro duda? en las caracteristicas del parlante dice Gabinete: 33 x 29 x 20 , seran las medidas de la caja que hay que hacerle? o que recomiendan?


----------



## German Volpe

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> voldemot! tengo otra duda! no sera chica esa caja para un subwoofer? y otro duda? en las caracteristicas del parlante dice Gabinete: 33 x 29 x 20 , seran las medidas de la caja que hay que hacerle? o que recomiendan?




hola mira yo te di ese plano de un parlante subwoofer de un philips por si no te venian las especificaciones, pero si el parlante te trajo las medidas del gabinete te conviene hacer esa porque esta calculada por la empresa. lo que no entiendo es que si es para sellada o bass reflex esas medidas, tendrias que fijarte seguro que es sellada, siendo asi hacela de esa medida. la madera es buena pero si queres algo mejor te conviene de 18 mm para evitar resonancias, y rellenala en todas las paredes menos a donde va montado el sub. 

o sino como otra opcion pasame todos los parametros que tenga y yo te calculo el volumen exacto, nose si queres sinohacela como dice ahi. saludos suerrte!


----------



## German Volpe

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> gracias Voldemot! parece buena esa caja! tengo fibrofacil de 13mm lo voy a hacer con eso y les decuento los mm! jajaja! me podrias explicar que es cada parte (fondo, tapa, etc) ? si no es mucha molestia



hola

ahi te deje las partes espero que te sirva saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola! voldemot una consulta, me podrias calcular el volumen de la caja? lo que tengo es esto:

Modelo: JAHRO LEP 6 
6" Woofer 
Potencias: 50W RMS 
Peso Imán: 15 ozs 
Fo: 30Hz 
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 30-3500 Hz 
SPL: 90DB/1W/1m 
Gabinete: 33 x 29 x 20

es para que funcione como subwoofer!
si me ayudas te agradecere muchisimo!


----------



## fernandoae

Me parece que lo que pedis ya lo tenes! Gabinete: 33CM x 29CM x 20CM


----------



## isaias el k-bro

si! me parecia! pero no aclara nada! caja cerrada, abierta, ni idea como hacerlo. que me recomendas?


----------



## German Volpe

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> si! me parecia! pero no aclara nada! caja cerrada, abierta, ni idea como hacerlo. que me recomendas?



hola isaias, en teoria la caja tendria que ser sellada, ya que no tiene el diametro del tubo de sintonia ni la posicion, y ademas tiene poco litraje, asi que te conviene hacerla con esa medida, pero no te va a rendir mucho sellada. suerte


----------



## isaias el k-bro

claro! ese era el tema! prefiero mil  veces una bass reflex! pero no estan las medidas! si me ayudan a hacer una bass reflex les agradeceria muchisimo!


----------



## German Volpe

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> claro! ese era el tema! prefiero mil  veces una bass reflex! pero no estan las medidas! si me ayudan a hacer una bass reflex les agradeceria muchisimo!




hola yo te calcularia la caja pero esos parametros no son suficientes para calcularla, yo tenecesito los thiele small para poder sacar el volumen del recinto y la posicion, si queres proba con el plano que te di, o sino me fijo si hay algun otro parecido. suerte chau


----------



## isaias el k-bro

bueno! gracias y Chau! si encontras algo pasamelo!


----------



## fernandoae

Para que le ponen "citar" cuando responden el mensaje anterior ?!


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> esta semana empieza el carpitero a fabricarmelas... apenas las tenga pongo foto... mientras estoy pensando como le voy a dar la terminacion y tengo q hacer el divisor de frecuencia. Sobre la terminacion tengo muchas dudas no se como terminarlas.. jaja forradas no me gustan quiero darle una terminacion mas domesticas.. asique acepto sugerencias...



Hola MFK. Mira, no se si te gustará pero yo tengo que fabricar para un home de un cliente dos columnas (woofer 8,medio domo 2 in y tweeter domo 1 in) delanteras, un central (2 5 pulgadas y un domo 1 pulgada), 4 satelitales de 5 pulgadas y TW domo 1 in y un subwoofer como este en 12´con la potencia de 150 watts en su interior y las quiere pintadas con pintura para auto.  Eligió blanco FORD ECOSPORT!

Veamos como quedan y subo fotos en el foro correpondiente.

Vale la idea de pinura para auto no? Quedarían espectaculares! Negro Peugeot, rojo ford, azul ford, amarillo renault, etc.....

Ademas NO TE LAS RAYA NADA!

Saludos

Juan Jose

Una locura?


----------



## MFK08

no para nada ami tmb se me habia ocurrido pintura bi capa laqueada es durisima bien pintada con soplete pero mi duda es cmo se hace en los bordes del MDF "fibrofacil" que es donde absorve mas pintura y no queda muy bien.... escuche de un amigo que se le puede dar una mano con latex pero no encontre nada por internet...


----------



## Juan Jose

voy a consultar con un pintor amigo y mañana subo la respuesta.  saludos

juan Jose


----------



## German Volpe

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Les presento para quienes les guste armar bafles y cajas acusticas un modelo muy bueno para subwoofer de 12".
> Esta diseñado y calcula. Lo he armado y suena de primera.
> La banda de paso es de 45Hz-120Hz.
> Una sensibilidad de 97dB.
> Capacidad de potencia de 150W RMS.
> Para un woofer de 8ohms de impedancia.
> 
> Si alguien necesita algun otro model, preguntenme. Tengo varios.
> Saludos y a difrutar del buen sonido.




hola shocky estoy viendo si puedo armar esta caja, por cierto, los tubos de sintonia como los hiciste? podrias poner fotos para ver como queda? gracias


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola! shocky! tendrias una caja para subwoofer de 6 pulgadas? por favor si la tenes pasamela!


----------



## peroche

hola yo soy nuevo en esto y les comento que estoy cansado de armar cajas acusticas ya pero dicen persebera y triunfaras.
yo tengo 2 sub-woofer marca roadstar de 12" pico de 1000 wats y 250 rms.
necesitaria si alguien me puede decir como ago una caja para que se escuche cuando abro el baul, ya a dentro esta bastante bien pero afuera no pasa nada
desde ya muchisimas garcias


----------



## maxep

subwoofer roadstar + sonido a baul abierto= caja bass reflex sintonizada a 40hz.


----------



## maxep

me olvidaba. al mdf. se que lo mejor el fondo par amadera+imprimacion+pintura bi capa

si no
fondo para madera+ esmalte sintetico


----------



## arielomza

Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro, quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun plano similar a este que publico shocky, pero para un sub-woofer de 15". Me estan trayendo un parlante sub-woofer para el autode 15 ", aun no se ni marca, ni modelo, puede ser un Pionner o un JBL. Les agradeceria si alguin me da una mano.


----------



## efetege

buenas noches, aprovechando tu excelente cooperación, tendrás algunos textos donde se describa la parte de diseño de cajas acusticas?


----------



## cainx

hola amigos laverdad es que estoy madio menso para esto de los cajones asi que prefiero preguntarles una cosa mira tengo un subwoofer pioneer champions pro de mn1000w y mx 3000w pero lo que tiene es un iman grande y no puedo hacer un cajon para este quisiera ver si me pueden halludar con la medidas para que me de un buen desempeño


----------



## Cacho

efetege dijo:
			
		

> ...tendrás algunos textos donde se describa la parte de diseño de cajas acusticas?





			
				cainx dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo un subwoofer ... y no puedo hacer un cajon para este quisiera ver si me pueden halludar con la medidas para que me de un buen desempeño...



Ambos tienen respuesta por estos links:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos


----------



## cainx

muchisimas grasias laverdad es un placer estar en el foro se los agradesco de verdad


----------



## Cacho

De nada y acordate de usar el buscador del foro. 
Vas a escontrar montones de información.

Saludos


----------



## panky

Hola amigos! es mi primera vez en el foro así que me presento.  Soy Panky, de argentina.  Resulta que llegue a esta hilo buscando como fabricar un bafle potenciado de 12".  Les cuento que tengo una pantalla con proyector y quisiera que tenga mejor sonido que el que tienen los parlantes comunes de pc y que ademas sea facil de transportar.  He buscado en canales de venta on line y debido a los precios que se manejan y a que me doy maña quiero ver si puedo fabricarlo.  Pero leyendo ese hilo veo que hay muchas cosas que no conozco que son woofer subwoofer etc.  Yo lo necesito para que el proyector posea buen sonido potenciado pero no exagerado ya que será para lugares no muy grandes.  que plano me recomiendan que siga? que items tengo que colocarle al bafle y sobre todo.... como colocarle los conectores de entrada de dvd por ejemplo o micro balanceado ya que estamos.  Y como ponerle la potencia.  Se que son muchas preguntas pero si pueden responderme les estaré agradecida.  Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano!

Panky,


----------

